# Sticky  Classifieds scams



## IGluIt4U

We have had a rash of scams in the classifieds of late and we are making additional changes on our end to help, but we also need your help as members dealing in the classifieds. DO NOT deal with anyone that refers you to another via email etc... it is prohibited and for a good reason, classic scammer MO and we do not allow anyone to sell an item that is not in their possession.

DO NOT use a form of payment that does not give you protection as a buyer. I HIGHLY recommend that you actually get a phone number and have a physical phone conversation with a seller before sending them money. We DO NOT permit friends and family payments via paypal, as you have NO buyer protection. You just sent them free money, no questions asked.. Same for Venmo, etc... Old school USPS money orders give you the most protection, though you have to actually wait for the mailman.

Communication... scammers tend to not use the AT conversation feature to communicate, as we restrict that. They will find another way to communicate with you.. BEWARE of this!!

Do your homework. Make sure the member in question has a history here that you can search and research. RUN, DON'T WALK if they do not, they are very likely a scammer based on that alone and dealing in classifieds. We require a post history to participate in the classifieds so as to establish some of this needed history that members can search out. They may send you a pic of the item you are looking for (another classic scam, sell an needed item), do a google image search to see if it's just a pic from the internet of things, it often is. Make them send another pic with the item and a piece of paper with today's date scribbled on it.. (call them out). It is somewhat common sense, but just be aware that many of those that are contacting you in regards to something in the classifieds are just plain scammers, don't have good english many times and won't do anything you ask them to prove their worth.

We will continue to make it harder, but they will continue to try and rip you off. Please be diligent!!

Thanks from all of the staff!!


----------



## LittleArcherBoy

I am here just for the classifieds. Looking for a backup bow. I don’t have a post history as I don’t participate. I wish there was a third party service that would take care of this for people.


----------



## IGluIt4U

You have more of a post history than all of the scammers combined this week. That is something!!


----------



## NOMADSS

Im having issue leaving feedback on mmembers that i have purchased items fromthe classified section. Any help? Thank you


----------



## df06

LittleArcherBoy said:


> I am here just for the classifieds. Looking for a backup bow. I don’t have a post history as I don’t participate. I wish there was a third party service that would take care of this for people.


Start a third party service.


----------



## Justin22

This is a joke! Just had my bow listing in the classified pulled down. Long time member here.....please explain to me how a Paypal friends and family transaction is less safe than a USPS money order. By the way instead of pulling my listing you could asked me to change it. If your dumb enough to get scammed then you deserve to loose money. Members with feedback and long standing history of sales should not have to suffer for the mistakes of people with a 50 IQ.


----------



## Fleahop

Justin22 said:


> This is a joke! Just had my bow listing in the classified pulled down. Long time member here.....please explain to me how a Paypal friends and family transaction is less safe than a USPS money order. By the way instead of pulling my listing you could asked me to change it. If your dumb enough to get scammed then you deserve to loose money. Members with feedback and long standing history of sales should not have to suffer for the mistakes of people with a 50 IQ.


Bless Your Heart!


----------



## Justin22

Fleahop said:


> Bless Your Heart!


That adds a lot to the discussion. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Uniquename

I bought a a pair of Leupold bx5 binoculars on here.
A member that has been on here for awhile and he has good feedback on items sold.
I even gave him an extra $50 bucks.
Like new in box but I received scratched lenses, dirty, a few small pits in the lenses, double vision and some pretty worn binoculars.
No communication after the sale from the him, after a month waiting for a response, I sent them to Leupold to get repaired hoping I would not be out to much money.
To my surprise about 10 days later, Leupold sent me a brand new pair at no cost.
So I definitely was grateful for that.
I should have done more research on the seller beforehand.
After going through his last items sold , he had already sold them to another buyer a month before and excepted the return . 
I have bought a bunch of stuff on here with no problem's at all and great seller's .
Hopefully I don't run across anymore like the binoculars situation anytime soon.


----------



## Fleahop

“This is a joke! Just had my bow listing in the classified pulled down. Long time member here.....please explain to me how a Paypal friends and family transaction is less safe than a USPS money order. By the way instead of pulling my listing you could asked me to change it. If your dumb enough to get scammed then you deserve to loose money. Members with feedback and long standing history of sales should not have to suffer for the mistakes of people with a 50 IQ.”

”That adds a lot to the discussion. Care to elaborate?”

My elaboration: 

Well it sound like you took it very personal that the Admins have rules and are following them. You slammed others that have been scammed by insulting their intelligence and saying they deserve it. Some may not be as wittty as you or as computer savvy but they don’t deserve to be insulted. May I suggest that if you have an issue with the admin and the rules send them a pm. They will answer you back or at least they have me.

Not everyone that gets scammed has a 50 IQ or even less.

If a person wants to beat PayPal out of their 3% or what ever it is now by using friends and family then they and the other person can make that agreement on their own. I really don’t care but the AT admin are trying to protect the people that need protection. They might not even realize it but they still need it. And PayPal needs to make a little for offering the protection they offer.

So why Bless your Heart? I didn’t want to slam you like you did me. But I did feel like I needed to say something.

Justin I hope you have a great day.

Thanks Mike


----------



## Justin22

My question still hasn't been answered Fleahop. How is a Paypal friends and family payment transaction less safe than a USPS money order? The patients have taken over the insane asylum here at AT! Taking some sort of moral high ground doesn't solve problems infact it makes things worse because your allowing your emotions to play into your decision making. I'll play by the rules as I always do.


----------



## Fleahop

I am definitely not a payment guru but I do know this. PP friends and family is just that it’s for people you truly know and trust so there is no protection.

As for a money order being safer we’ll up until a month ago I would have made an argument that if you set a money order certified mail return receipt requested you were insured that the person on the other end that signed for said letter was indeed who they say they are. Fast forward to today. I sent a money order as stated above on Oct 12, which has not been delivered as of yesterday. Yet the money order has been cashed. .??? Now how did that happen? Well I took a picture of the money order and sent it to the person I thought was selling me a bow to show them I had done my part and their payment was on the way. Now in accordance with the post master they printed the picture, washed it and cashed it at a third party we cash all checks place. So I am currently waiting on my money order to be returned (hopefully) so I can proceed with the painful, time consuming process of getting my $350 dollars back from the postal service.

So to directly answer your question PP friends is no safer than a money order if they have a picture of the money order In my opinion. I once thought it was but not now.

I hope this helps.

Now on to more important things…I need a set of Hoyt cams, 0.5 C2’s right hand. And I need a set of 3.0 spiral X cams you wouldn’t happen to know someone that has some do you? Can’t seem to buy a bow so I’ll just build one!

thanks 
Flea


----------



## Fleahop

Seem like the patients have taken over the world Not just AT. I wish I had a better answer for you. I can truly understand being frustrated, aggravated, po’d and several other emotions towards what most think are common sense things. I think 🤔 common sense left the room years ago unfortunately.

In my world the wheel is reinvented every 4 years. Today the wheel is round and rolling then poof All of a sudden we have a change of command and the wheel is square. Then we spend the next 3 years chiseling away, cussing, complaining, and arguing amongst ourselves and all of a sudden the wheel is round again. Rolling smooth for 12 more months…..poof, repeat…..

The world is changing, people in our country are loosing focus. I’m not sure what’s going to happen but we have to live with it.

Here is an idea…Put in to be an administrator, help lead the asylum! Make Us Proud!!

thanks 
Flea


----------



## msouth76

Thanks for the information. It never hurts to be reminded in how to not get scammed. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richyrich408

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## IGluIt4U

NOMADSS said:


> Im having issue leaving feedback on mmembers that i have purchased items fromthe classified section. Any help? Thank you


If the post was listed using tapatalk, the option for feedback will not be there. They need to use the AT website page to start their classifieds thread to get feedback listed on it I believe.


----------



## IGluIt4U

To Justin and Flea... we DO NOT allow paypal friends and family payments, it is clearly spelled out in the rules. There is NO buyer protection when they send a FF payment, thus the scammers prefer this. WE DON'T ALLOW IT and we will remove any listings that violate the rules. When you use FF payments with paypal, you knowingly sent money to someone you trusted, like a friend or a family member, so you are out your money if they run away.


----------



## NOMADSS

IGluIt4U said:


> If the post was listed using tapatalk, the option for feedback will not be there. They need to use the AT website page to start their classifieds thread to get feedback listed on it I believe.


Thank you


----------



## blj25c

Thanks for the effort to keep the scamming down!


----------



## jason835

Thanks for keeping the scams to a minimum


----------



## few907

I used to be able to contact sellers, but am no longer able to....is that part of the new security settings?


----------



## emptyquiver71

I am wanting to start using the Marketplace. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Fleahop

IGluIt4U said:


> To Justin and Flea... we DO NOT allow paypal friends and family payments, it is clearly spelled out in the rules. There is NO buyer protection when they send a FF payment, thus the scammers prefer this. WE DON'T ALLOW IT and we will remove any listings that violate the rules. When you use FF payments with paypal, you knowingly sent money to someone you trusted, like a friend or a family member, so you are out your money if they run away.


IGluIt4U
Personally I think that is a good rule to have and follow. I don't Have a PayPal account but I’ve been thinking about getting one as of late just for the protection it provides. Keep up the good work. I appreciate what you do. Thanks


----------



## BlackDog Archery

Hi, I didn't even begin to realize that there were scammers on this site [or should i say target this site} this is for peoples that are dedicated to our sport, but to join in order to scam someone,
well that just disgusts me, i dont know how this low life scum sleeps at night, i am a leather craftsman that sells my quivers etc on ebay, and in time hopefully on here,
i will be looking for some new arrows in the new year, archery talk will be my first search, thanks for the beware info.
BlackDog...........


----------



## Bowguy70

I will not buy anything nor sell anything without using PayPal G&S. It’s the only way I know of to protect everyone involved. Too many bad folks out there who don’t mind stealing a dollar from someone who works hard for what they have. I see it on other sites all the time. People posting about getting scammed all because they wanted to hurry and buy something that’s price was “too good to be true”. That’s when they find out that it really was “too good to be true”.


----------



## ElliotB

Thanks for the info. Nice that it is pinned as a new member


----------



## Bowguy70

Yeah Goods&Services is the only way I know of that is protected. It sucks that the seller has to wait for money til goods are received.


----------



## Dust Rider

Im a new guy with almost no history here. I’m a hunter, compound, trad, rifle, shotgun, muzzleloader.
I got turned on to AT from Rokslide. Good info here and mainly joined because I found a beautiful Pronghorn take down long bow in the classifieds. I could not reach the seller until I started engaging and got my posts up. 
It was worth it to stick to protocol and engage in conversation. I meet a cool guy who went to the same college and now have one very nice bow. Scammers suck and not all of us newbies are scammers.


----------



## jsouth1

Good info! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Devoted_Corrosion

LittleArcherBoy said:


> I am here just for the classifieds. Looking for a backup bow. I don’t have a post history as I don’t participate. I wish there was a third party service that would take care of this for people.


Get involved... it's actually pretty fun ha... I mean who doesn't want to talk about hunting and archery 😎👌🏼


----------



## mrkarlwithak

Thanks for looking out for us!!


----------



## Full_quiver2015

Hello everyone,
Who should I get in touch with about my post counter?
I believe it isn’t working but I want to make sure. 
Thank you for any help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

